# DWV Testing



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

do any inspectors down your way do hydrolic tests on new construction?

they don't up here, but they should.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

You mean like for testing a fire hydrant line?


----------



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

fill the lines up with water.

test for leaks.

i've never seen it done up here, but then again, look where i am.

i do recall hearing something at one time in my life about this, i think.:blink:

Vince


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We call it static testing, yep do this all the time down here, code requires it.


----------



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks Ron.

i'm going to start pushing for that up here.

i just replaced some fitting for our group home for the mentally challenged.

the ks drain fittings have been leaking since day one.

as a matter of fact, i just happen to have some pics.

i thought the bright yellow glue was supposed to prevent this from happening.:blink:

thanks again,

Vince


----------



## JCsPlumbing (Jul 1, 2008)

aaaaa


brain freeze said:


> thanks Ron.
> 
> i'm going to start pushing for that up here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

10 ft of head down here on new builds


----------



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

JC,

i can only speak for up here but our abs glue is yellow. it's supposed to make it idiot proof.:blink:

transition glue it white. we're allowed one joint.

i don't know what the pvc glue it because we just don't use it. abs everywhere unless the design calls for something else.

cpvc up here explodes at -40. again we don't normally use it unless it's spec'd.

as far as the fire code is concerned, i think the mentality maybe that if the fire is big enough to burn the exposed pipe and the pipe in the wall, you've already got bigger problems than the addition of plastic pipe smoke.

both abs and pvc produce toxic smoke it's just that pvc doesn't support combustion.

Vince


----------



## JCsPlumbing (Jul 1, 2008)

I've heard of your Yellow ABS glue. Any websites? Here we always use "black" ABS glue if we even encounter ABS at all. 99% is PVC. Mobile homes in ABS. Put in ABS here and you get a hack reputation even if it is unwarranted.

J.C.


----------



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

JCsPlumbing said:


> I've heard of your Yellow ABS glue. Any websites? Here we always use "black" ABS glue if we even encounter ABS at all. 99% is PVC. Mobile homes in ABS. Put in ABS here and you get a hack reputation even if it is unwarranted.
> 
> J.C.


*i do recall back in the day, the pvc primer was purple, although i have seen clear, and the glue was grey.*

Vince


----------



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> 10 ft of head down here on new builds


let me guess, that's another use for the caps?:blink:

Vince


----------



## JCsPlumbing (Jul 1, 2008)

brain freeze said:


> *i do recall back in the day, the pvc primer was purple, although i have seen clear, and the glue was grey.*
> 
> Vince


Both purple and clear primer are available. Our code here demands purple on everything. There are literally 10 or more PVC glues depending on what you're doing. The "grey" glues I've seen are typically fast setting medium bodied adhesives used in pressure applications.

What's the brand of your Yellow ABS cement?

J.C.


----------



## JCsPlumbing (Jul 1, 2008)

brain freeze said:


> let me guess, that's another use for the caps?:blink:
> 
> Vince


What caps? Test caps? Then yes. :yes:

J.C.


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

JCsPlumbing said:


> I've heard of your Yellow ABS glue. Any websites? Here we always use "black" ABS glue if we even encounter ABS at all. 99% is PVC. Mobile homes in ABS. Put in ABS here and you get a hack reputation even if it is unwarranted.
> 
> J.C.


 Just curious,why do you get the hack reputation.I know in Montreal,Canada 90% of residential homes are done in abs.


----------



## JCsPlumbing (Jul 1, 2008)

I think ABS brings on the "hack" reputation because it is installed in almost every mobile home here. Everything in mobile homes is cut to the bone cheap in this area. So therefore it is considered cheap/poor craftsmanship. It is extremely rare to find ABS in a residential home and probably never in even the smallest commercial setting. 

ABS Yellow Glue brand???

Thanks.

J.C.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Abs is used all the time here, I use it all the time. I'm no hack.


----------



## JCsPlumbing (Jul 1, 2008)

Never said *I* consider anyone a "hack" for using ABS. Just the area I'm in interprets it that way. There's probably some areas that are uneducated in the same way about say....PVC!

J.C.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

ABS vs. PVC seems to be a regional thing. I've never actually seen ABS and no supply around here stocks it. The only materials available are PVC and cast iron. As far as I know it is legal to use if you can get your hands on it. 


As for filling the system. We have to fill the DWV system until water is coming out of the roof. It has to hold for ten minutes with no leaks. It's lead to a few interesting encounters. Ever see 300 gallons come out of a 4" pipe in about three seconds? It sucked for the guy standing under it being the middle of winter and all. The toilets look cool when they go. You get a nice geyster coming out of em.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

JCsPlumbing said:


> Never said *I* consider anyone a "hack" for using ABS. Just the area I'm in interprets it that way. There's probably some areas that are uneducated in the same way about say....PVC!
> 
> J.C.


I understand just fine.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Marlin said:


> As for filling the system. We have to fill the DWV system until water is coming out of the roof. It has to hold for ten minutes with no leaks. It's lead to a few interesting encounters. Ever see 300 gallons come out of a 4" pipe in about three seconds? It sucked for the guy standing under it being the middle of winter and all. The toilets look cool when they go. You get a nice geyster coming out of em.



Here we can do an air test, 5 psi, not then anyone does it that way, imagine trying to find the leak under an air test.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

JCsPlumbing said:


> What caps? Test caps? Then yes. :yes:
> 
> J.C.


He had me confused for a second.....


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Here we can do an air test, 5 psi, not then anyone does it that way, imagine trying to find the leak under an air test.


Dish soap Thats why I hate running miles of gas...


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Static test, if you see water you have a leak, easy enough, yea we test all the way out the roof.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Same here.... Your right though it sucks hunting air....


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats more like it Ron!


----------



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

JCsPlumbing said:


> Both purple and clear primer are available. Our code here demands purple on everything. There are literally 10 or more PVC glues depending on what you're doing. The "grey" glues I've seen are typically fast setting medium bodied adhesives used in pressure applications.
> 
> What's the brand of your Yellow ABS cement?
> 
> J.C.


*right now i have "SLUYTHER" easy stir ABS 55Y*

*Vince*

*p.s. you wouldn't be the first person i've confused.*:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

If your air testing use an ultrasonic leak detector to find the leaks...
you'll find em fast!


----------



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

Redwood said:


> If your air testing use an ultrasonic leak detector to find the leaks...
> you'll find em fast!


thanks redwood.

this will come in handy when it's below freezing.

Vince


----------



## bfs (Oct 23, 2008)

*testing*

In my local government area due current water restrictions we require all stack work and drains to be air tested to 30 kpa for 3 minutes


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

When I do gov jobs sometimes I have to do a final air test.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

We can flood the system with a 10' head of water or 5PSI of air for 15 minutes.

Same for the house sewer, and we can smoke bomb it too.


----------



## plumber1a (Jan 3, 2009)

A ten foot static pressure test is required in LA, California. An air test of 5PSI at 10 minutes is also acceptable, but I've had the most difficult time getting air to hold in cast iron, never tried it on ABS, but think it would hold. Copper holds test, but I hate to waste the fittings and caps necessary to do air test, but that beats 10 gallons of water on an attorneys desk in a high rise.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

5 ft head test here or 5psi air.


----------

